# Bash of the Titans



## SHADOW (Jun 28, 2005)

DATE: FRIDAY, AUGUST 19TH 2005 
WARRIOR ARTS AND COMBAT TACTICS OF THE PHILLIPINE ISLANDS

Mataas Na Guro Zach Whitson 
Pekiti-Tirsia Kali
Espada Y Daga (sword and dagger) attacking combinations, disarms and contradas 
TIME: 6:00 pm  8:00 pm 
Break: 8:00pm - 8:30pm

Grandmaster Maximo Moratillo Pallen 
Senkotiros Arnis
Senkotiros Solo Baston 5 angles of attacks and striking methods,
TIME: 8:30 pm  10:30 pm

DATE: SATURDAY, AUGUST 20TH 2005 

AMERICAN KENPO, KAJUKENBO, AND COUNTERPOINT TACTICS

Professor Zach Whitson
American Kenpo and Counterpoint Tactics
Counterpoint tactics "Entering from Kicking to Stand up Grappling Range" and "Counterpoint Empty Hands vs. Knife."
TIME: 10:30AM  1:00 PM
LUNCH: 1:00 PM - 2:00 PM
TIME: 2:00PM- 3:00 PM

Professor Max Pallen
Kajukenbo and Senkotiros
Kajukenbo Traditional and Palama Settlement Street fighting Applications. Bridging the gap of the art and application of Kajukenbo and Senkotiros (Kajukenbo the Missing links)
TIME: 3:15pm  5:15pm
BREAK: 5:15PM  5:45PM
TIME: 5:45PM  7:15PM

DATE: SUNDAY, AUGUST 21TH 2005 

WARRIOR ARTS AND COMBAT TACTICS OF THE PHILLIPINE ISLANDS
AND SFC KNIFE, GUN/COUNTER GUN COMBATIVES

Grandmaster Maximo Moratillo Pallen
Senkotiros Arnis
Shielding, locking, choking and stick grappling
TIME: 9:00am  11:30Am
LUNCH: 11:30Am  12:30pm

Mataas Na Guro Zach Whitson 
Pekiti-Tirsia Kali
Pekiti Tirsia Solo Baston and 64 attacks
TIME: 12:30pm  3:00 pm
BREAK: 3:00PM -3:30PM

W. Hock Hochheim. (Special Guest Instructor)
Knife, Gun/Counter Gun Combatives
Counters to knife and gun quick draws, standing and on the ground
TIME: 3:30PM- 6:00PM 
Wrap up
Pictures, Lectures, Privates Etc.
Time: 6:00 PM - ? 

SEMINAR COST
IF R.S.V.P BY AUGUST 15TH 2005.
1 DAY- 65.00 (ANY DAY OF YOUR CHOICE)
2 DAYS- 99.00 (ANY 2 DAYS OF YOUR CHOICE)
3 DAYS- 120.00
SEMINAR COST IF PAID AFTER AUGUST 15TH 2005 OR AT THE DOOR.
1 DAY- 75.00 (ANY DAY OF YOUR CHOICE)
2 DAYS- 115.00 (ANY 2 DAYS OF YOUR CHOICE)
3 DAYS- 135.00

Professor Whitsons cutting edge videos: Kenpo Counterpoint- Volume 1: Empty Hand and Kenpo Counterpoint- Volume 2: Empty Hand vs. Knife will be available for sale along with his high quality and cutting edge knives from his brand Iron Mountain Knives (IMK) and Counterpoint T-shirts will be available for sale before during and after the seminar. For more info on Professor/Mataas Na Guro Zach whitson and iron mountain knives visit http://www.zachwhitson.com/

Grandmaster Max Pallens T-shirts and highly informative videos: Senkotiros Basic, Advanced, Kajukenbo/Senkotiros Missing link? And Max Pallen/Remy Presas Lost Years videos will be available for sale along with his 3 tape series on the deadly art of Filipino Balintawak. For more info on Professor max Pallen visit http://www.maxpallen.com/

w. hock hochheims t-shirts, training knives and no nonsense videos on Force Necessary! The Unarmed Combatives, Knife/Counter-Knife Combatives, SDMS Impact Weapon Combatives, Gun/Counter-Gun Combatives, CQC. And Pacific Archipelago Combatives will be available for sale at the camp. For more info on w. hock hochheim visit http://www.hockscqc.com/main/index.htm

This camp is sponsored by Curtis Abernathys American Kenpo Karate and Dean Goldades U.S.Karate Systems.

The camp will be held at the American Kenpo Karate studio in San Antonio, Texas located at:

5440 Babcock RD.
Suite 125 
San Antonio, Texas 78240

For directions and/or further information please contact:

Curtis Abernathy 210-699-3686 
5440 Babcock RD.
Suite 125 
San Antonio, Texas 78240
Curtisabber@aol.com

Dean Goldade 512-869-2615
U.S. Karate Systems
505 W University Ave, Suite E, 
Georgetown TX, 78626
u.s.karate@verizon.net

Craig Dishmon
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- McGrath/Whitson Lineage
Remy Presas Arnis
THE DIRTY BOYZ
CDISHMON@SATX.RR.COM
PHONE: 210-393-8177


----------



## masherdong (Jun 29, 2005)

Double post?


----------



## SHADOW (Jul 9, 2005)

LINK TO THE CAMP FLYER.

http://www.kajukenbo-combatives.com/id32.htm

Craig Dishmon
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- McGrath/Whitson Lineage
Remy Presas Arnis
THE DIRTY BOYZ
CDISHMON@SATX.RR.COM
PHONE: 210-393-8177


----------

